# whizzer bi matic trade?



## whizzerbug (May 19, 2020)

2 speed trans decent chrome has clutch dogs and 3.5 pulley that makes it for a peddle start bike 24"26" untested never taken apart looking to trade towards an ambassador frame


----------



## jhoover7176 (Jun 5, 2020)

I also have a good complete bimatic but mine is for a 20” sportsman kick start. Would you be willing to trade/ make a deal? Looking for the one you have 26” pedal start.


----------



## whizzerbug (Jun 6, 2020)

thanks but I have   one on my sportsman already was rebuilt by the late terry mac allister


----------

